# Husband wants to try and get his brothers kids



## zanana1124 (Mar 3, 2012)

My husbands brother in law is in jail for child support about to got to prison. His wife lost custody of the kids yesterday and now is on suicide watch. Now my husband want us to try to get custody of them when theres a chance of it. the oldest is 9 and the twins are almost 6.
I am not sure what I am going to do about this. I am not sure I want to try and get them. I need advice.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the alternative for the children? If its state or a less than stellar family member who might pose a risk, I would consider. How long is the dad going to prison for? It sounds like a very sad situation for the children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zanana1124 (Mar 3, 2012)

At this point we arent sure. From what we heard for now no one in the family is allowed to get them because they are afraid that the mother will some how get the kids and kill them and herself. My mother in law is going to try and get them and I would in away prefer she gets them and we will help her out. I wouldn't hesitate but with my panick attacks and everything. It just doesn't work out because when we did see them I started to panic. But not all of the time. There are also some other family members that are better off then we are that said they would take them.

The father is supposed to be going for 3 years but he might be able to get out for good behavior. The kids got took yesterday which also happened to be his birthday. Both parents arent worth anything as they are on drugs and drink all the time and are abusive. The oldest child had been taking care of the twins since they were born. she was 3 at the time. 

I believe that when the father gets out he will probably kill his wife for it. DHS has been on their case for so long that its bull that its taken this long for something to happen.


----------

